# boil in the wing



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

*boil on the wing*

Hi all, I like to learn more about " boil on the wing"
I am new to the anatomy of the pigeon.
I have heard this term many times, hope to find some info on this.
I appreciate to see links, picture or some description if possible.

I Hope to learn to recognize some symptoms earlier in case a pigeon needs help.
Thanks for your sharing.
Joy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

google?.........................


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The "wing boil" is often referred to in relation to paratyphoid/salmonellosis. 

The first and second pictures on this link, provided by TAWhatley, are of a paratyphoid boil on the wing joint. In the second photo the feathers have been plucked so the boil can be seen more clearly.

Dr Colin Walker explains that this is more common in older birds with some immunity that can localise the infection to a particular site such as the joint. This swelling he describes as "Swollen, red, painful ". They are also described as being hot to the touch.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It can also be a misnomer for a blood blister or hematoma...you may wanna search that as well....there have been some threads on it here in the past....


----------



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

thank you all for the valuable information. 
what if the bird has boil? do he need surgery? 
which antibiotics can help?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/is-this-paratyphoid-9505.html

...thread on paratyphoid...if the boil is caused by that, then Amoxycillin is a good choice of antibiotic.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pl...bad-as-it-looks-46464.html?highlight=hematoma

....this is a hematoma or 'blood blister'. No medicating other than just keeping it clean....it takes about a month to fall off.


----------



## Bosnian1986 (Jul 13, 2021)

One of my pigeons developed boil looking thingy at first i thought something else could be wrong than few days later boil showed up i put him on AMOXICILLIN and i ordered some Enrofloxacin should get it by Thursday i hope i took right steps toward this trying to save lil guy


----------

